# Name That Car



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

A buddy of mine is playing name that car with me , and I gotta admit I'm stumped.
Was this a sleeper muscle car? or a family car?
Anyone here know year and make?
Don't think I ever saw one growing up , but I do like the lines.


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

Chrysler New Yorker 1962- 1965 my fanily had a 1963 it was neat the automatic transmission was pushbuttons on the dash. A button for park Drive Revese Etc. No Shifter.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

It was before my time























But if you can wait till tomorrow, we have a guy at work that can give you just about any info you might want.

My guess is it is a Plymouth....

Gary


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Barracuda

Linda


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Some breed of an early sixties mopar.

John


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I do not ever recall seeing that front grill myself. Dodge or Chysler but maybe a Canadian version.


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

Try this http://www.hubcapcafe.com/ocs/pages01/chry6402.htm


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

This is even closer http://www.hubcapcafe.com/ocs/pages01/chry6403.htm

Guess it was a muscle car look at the engine shot dual carbs.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice ID









The grill is blacked out or in shade and I could barely see the center bar.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

jgheesling,
thanks for the link
certainly is a chrysler 300 but doesn't look like a K model. Fenders on the k model in your link are different then above. 
This one appears to have a sleeker side profile then the K model. perhaps a later year? or different model? but certainly close.


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

It is definately a 1964 Chrysler 300K. You tell this from a distance from the black mesh grille with the polished cross bars and the wide body side mouldings with the aluminum inserts, which were available (option) only on the '64. Also, the top edge of the rear fenders stood a bit taller, with a raised crease, where the '63 (300J) rear fender tapered down and was more rounded. The easiest way to tell a '63 from a '64 was the taillights, they were round on '63, hexagonal on '64. The '64 rear window was a little larger too. The engine for the "letter" cars was a 413 c.i. V8, which if I recall correctly was close to 400 HP in the hottest version.
Fred


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

64 300.

Mike


----------



## sircarryalot (Jun 23, 2005)

Scooter said:


> A buddy of mine is playing name that car with me , and I gotta admit I'm stumped.
> Was this a sleeper muscle car? or a family car?
> Anyone here know year and make?
> Don't think I ever saw one growing up , but I do like the lines.
> ...


64" 300 bhsOutback

Mikey


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Don't know but cool looking









Don


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

It is an "Imperial". Don't recognize either the year or the specific trim options but I'm pretty sure it is an Imperial.

Reverie


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Definitely a Chrysler 300...something

My buddy's Dad has one in his garage....a 300 Convertible in white with red interior, the push button tranny, dual exhaust and a 419 big block.

We used it in his wedding.

Steve


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I was wrong when I called it an Imperial. There was a very similar Imperial in 1964 but it had a different grill and little tail fin bumps at the back. This is a *1964 Chrysler 300K *with a custom trim configuration. Here are some pics...


























Reverie


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Reverie said:


> I was wrong when I called it an Imperial. There was a very similar Imperial in 1964 but it had a different grill and little tail fin bumps at the back. This is a *1964 Chrysler 300K *with a custom trim configuration. Here are some pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we have a winner









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

1964 Chrysler 300 Coupe.

Check out the web site the picture came from...

Clickie Thingie

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

